# Wine Bargin at Food Lion



## PCharles (Oct 22, 2011)

While at my local grocery store, I noticed that they had several carts full of discounted wines. I picked up about 10 bottles hoping they were not spoiled. When I got them home, I cracked open a bottle of Mar del Sur Malbec from Argentina. This and most of the other bottles I bought were selling for $3.24 each. It was very nice. I also picked up several 1500 ml bottles of Yellow Tail which were selling for $4.75. There were other Mar del Sur varieties including Cab Sauv and Merlot, each for 3.25. I may have to pay the store another visit before the day is out. It's hard to make wine for this price and the taste is very nice. 

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 22, 2011)

Cool. I love a good bargain. And if the wine is both cheap and good that is win win.

Larry


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2011)

Yellow Tail makes a great a top off wine a well!


----------



## PCharles (Oct 22, 2011)

*Good Idea*

That's a darn good idea... that does it... I'm heading back to the store.

Thanks, I needed a good excuse.


----------



## sevenal (Oct 22, 2011)

*Keeping an eye out*

Have not seen this in our local Food Lion?
So I fear you'll just have to purchase a discount bottle and then consume it for me.I prefer red, thank you very much


----------



## PCharles (Oct 23, 2011)

*More Bargins*

Hey, I went pack and picked up 10 more bottles. One of them was an 2008 Stone Cellars by Beringer, which I purchased for $2.69. I've had this before... it certainly is better then Walmart's Oak Leaf. 

I figure these bottles were discounted as the grocery store stores them upright. These are all corked bottles and need to be on their side. I've tasted two of the bottles and both the wine and corks are fine.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2011)

These are all corked bottles and need to be on their side. 

Sorry to hear that, PCharles. That is probably why they were at such attractive prices.


----------



## Flem (Oct 24, 2011)

The PA liquor stores (only place we can purchase bottled wine) store most of their bottles upright. They probably feel they have enough turnover that dry corks are not a problem.


----------



## PCharles (Oct 25, 2011)

*Keep Your Cork Wet*



Flem said:


> The PA liquor stores (only place we can purchase bottled wine) store most of their bottles upright. They probably feel they have enough turnover that dry corks are not a problem.



Mike, that sounds familiar. Here in North Carolina, wine can be sold in a variety of venues. Grocery stores here almost always store bottles upright. Wine stores and vineyards are more likely to sell wine on its side. 

The good news is that these corks appear in good condition. I don't anticipate keeping this wine for much more than 6 months. 

Thanks for your comments.

Paul


----------



## robie (Oct 25, 2011)

Here in my territory, grocery stores can't sell wine... bummer!


You may never know why the wines were sold so cheaply. Could be any number of reasons. 

When bottles are kept upright, sometimes the merchants will go through and look at the levels of the wine in the bottles. The levels are pretty consistent across bottles from the same source. When they find an off level, that can be an indication the cork is drying up and letting some of the wine evaporate out. They can discount those particular bottles to move them out.

This is also a good thing for each of us to check when buying our wine.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 25, 2011)

Retire to Colorado: Nope.......


----------



## robie (Oct 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Retire to Colorado: Nope.......



Hey, they are progressing... at least they finally allow liquor stores to be open on Sunday!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 25, 2011)

We have talked about this before but since your state legislators have "outlawed" the Kirkland brand you probably don't even know that they just came out with a Kirkland small lots Kentucky Straight Bourbon which is pretty darn close to a Knob Creek or similar for about 1/2 the price. Pretty darn good sippin whiskey!


----------



## robie (Oct 25, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> We have talked about this before but since your state legislators have "outlawed" the Kirkland brand you probably don't even know that they just came out with a Kirkland small lots Kentucky Straight Bourbon which is pretty darn close to a Knob Creek or similar for about 1/2 the price. Pretty darn good sippin whiskey!



Now that was a cruel thing to tell someone who lives in Colorado!!!  
Otherwise, I might never have known the suffering such knowledge will cause. 

Just kidding! I will be at my daughter's in Dallas over the holidays. they have a whole bunch of Costco's with Kirkland brand included. I'll be driving my Fit, so I can bring-it-on-home!!!! 

Our Costco's have liquor stores attached but with a separate entrance. They just don't sell Kirkland brand. Boooooo!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 25, 2011)

Here you go.......

Not my bottle I can assure you!


----------



## Flem (Oct 25, 2011)

robie said:


> Hey, they are progressing... at least they finally allow liquor stores to be open on Sunday!!!



Our liquor stores aren't even open on Sunday---and our Costco's don't have liquor stores attached to them. Move to PA?--nope.


----------



## PCharles (Oct 26, 2011)

*Ever Heard of an ABC store?*

Here in NC, wines and beer are sold at the grocery and at other locations. Liquor is another thing. The state of NC controls all sales of liquor, which is sold at what they call the "ABC Store". They are marked with big red dots with an ABC logo. 

They are not open Sunday, but you can buy wine and beer after 12:00 on Sunday. Sometimes I work late and wished I could stop to get a beer. I'm talking about 4AM late. What a nasty shock to find the gas stations, which are the only things open that late, can not sell beer at that time. I'm not sure what the cut off time is, but know to have a spare can kicking around for these early morning emergencies. Ofcouse I could just visit my wine cellar.


----------

